# What gear do you plow in



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

I went from a 2006 2500 with 240,000 miles to a used 2018 3500 with only 10,00 miles, I always plowed in 3rd gear in my old truck. Now with the 8 levels of low gear on my new truck was wondering what everyone prefers to plow in. Let’s say for an on average 4”not too heavy snowfall.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Don’t have a Chevy, but I put my Ford in D and engage tow/haul


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

There are other threads on this. I think the general consensus is do whatever you need to do to disengage the overdrive. Push the tow/haul button or manually put the shifter in D, not OD, if that is an option.


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

Reverse?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

D for dozer mode


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

tow/haul, and i never plow fast enough that it needs to shift up.....after all its a beater plow truck that just cost me a bunch of $$$ fixing issues, runs like a top now


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We have all automatics.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

1st. & R

Shifting creates heat and a lot of slipping under load when it shifts.

I don’t worry about locking out over drive because I’ll never get going fast enough for that to happen and I’ll be under a load.

I Don’t worry aboot tow haul ethers


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

How fast do you think you need to go?
( this question isn’t for pat)

The faster you go the worse it will be when you catch your plow on something.

Roads are different than parking lots
Your plowing style may vary depending on what ur plowing.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i like the tow/haul, it helps keep the rpms up for charging and cooling


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Insulated boots, carhartts or insulated sweat pants and a hoodie. 

I might as well put this in before someone else does.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

I was gonna say, depends on the weather.
I've plowed in shorts and a t-shirt, and I've plowed with 6 layers on. All depends on how froze my nuts will be when I step out of the cab for whatever reason.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

leolkfrm said:


> i like the tow/haul, it helps keep the rpms up for charging and cooling


How?
If yer only in 1st.

On my rig it holds the gear a bit longer
And down shifts more aggressively

When or if it shifts the rpms fall
,,, then it lugs. Then you stick your foot in it. And it might down shift..or sux down the fuel 
Which creates more heat.

All this can cause issues... jmo

Not that I've never used 2nd in certain places or conditions.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

leolkfrm said:


> i like the tow/haul, it helps keep the rpms up for charging and cooling


Then you should be in first gear.



Hydromaster said:


> 1st. & R
> 
> Shifting creates heat and a lot of slipping under load when it shifts.
> 
> ...


Ditto..but I run my trucks in T\H all winter. Keep the engine brake on also.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> How?
> If yer only in 1st.
> 
> On my rig it holds the gear a bit longer
> ...


You can also keep the engine in the sweet spot on the torque curve keeping it in 1st.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I don’t use the EB in slippery conditions 
Causes to mulch fishtailing fer me .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> I don't use the EB in slippery conditions
> Causes to mulch fishtailing fer me .


Leadfoot...


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

seville009 said:


> Don't have a Chevy, but I put my Ford in D and engage tow/haul


Don't forget to disengage traction control too.


----------



## BIG (Aug 23, 2014)

Well since the only big plow I own is on an ATV it's usually in low gear. 

When I'm pushing the snow plow shovel I'm in hurry up but don't fall gear. Sometime I get knocked up into worn out gear but that usually happens towards the end of the run when the energy tank starts to run on fumes.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

R for Right straight a head


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

seville009 said:


> Don't have a Chevy, but I put my Ford in D and engage tow/haul


Same here.



jonniesmooth said:


> Insulated boots, carhartts or insulated sweat pants and a hoodie.
> 
> I might as well put this in before someone else does.


Waterproof boots (my feet get wet I go home), blue jeans, a t-shirt and a Glock 19 or 34.

NYH1.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> Same here.
> 
> Waterproof boots (my feet get wet I go home), blue jeans, a t-shirt and a Glock 19 or 34.
> 
> NYH1.


 Ditto,


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

See, I just bring a spare pair of socks and sneakers, and dry 'em out on the floor with the heater on full blast (how I run it anyways; heat on, windows open.)
I could never stand to drive in heavy footwear; the mechanical dexterity required to drive a manual, for me, prevents it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ff1241 said:


> 2018 3500 .... Now with the 8 levels of low gear


This confuses me...  8 gears on an 2018 - 1ton... I just can't get to 8 gears no matter what motor/trans combo. Can you explain?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> This confuses me...  8 gears on an 2018 - 1ton... I just can't get to 8 gears no matter what motor/trans combo. Can you explain?


I was thinking that, but didn't want to ask.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Once you plow with a Duramax and an Allison, you don't have to worry about all that crap. Just put it in D and hold on.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Once you plow with a Duramax and an Allison, you don't have to worry about all that crap. Just put it in D and hold on.


Just don't want to heat that Allison up though or your carpet may catch on fire...


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

all 6, who the hell is Allison??


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just don't want to heat that Allison up though or your carpet may catch on fire...


is it even possible to heat up an Allison?? ive towed 16k up a 6 mile hill when it was 100 degrees out. temp gauge said 185 lol


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

zlssefi said:


> is it even possible to heat up an Allison?? ive towed 16k up a 6 mile hill when it was 100 degrees out. temp gauge said 185 lol


Ya, come up Sandstone mountain (I-64) in WV.... Been there, done that.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

zlssefi said:


> is it even possible to heat up an Allison?? ive towed 16k up a 6 mile hill when it was 100 degrees out. temp gauge said 185 lol


It was a swipe at GM, hence the eyeroll...

https://www.foxnews.com/auto/gm-recalling-640k-pickups-carpet-fire


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Glad i ordered a rubber floor...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> This confuses me...  8 gears on an 2018 - 1ton... I just can't get to 8 gears no matter what motor/trans combo. Can you explain?


Hi and low on the transfer case?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Hi and low on the transfer case?


That would 12 gears then 

I would have thought that too, but GM does not have a 4 speed trans as an option in that year.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> That would 12 gears then
> 
> I would have thought that too, but GM does not have a 4 speed trans as an option in that year.


There you go with that math again...
He said 8 low gears. I was thinking he didn't include D & OD?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1st and 2nd gear, it's a 5spd manual.
Waterproof Keens, BDU's, T-shirt, 1911


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> 1st and 2nd gear, it's a 5spd manual.
> Waterproof Keens, BDU's, T-shirt, 1911


I was thinking it might be a stick after my last post. 
This is like one of those riddles.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> I was thinking it might be a stick after my last post.
> This is like one of those riddles.


Or...… Hu's on first.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Or...… Hu's in first.


What's in 2nd...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> What's in 2nd...


Just put it in drive and go, maybe tow/ hall, maybe not.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

So of were doing driveways in a 1500 with 7 poly boss. Up to 4" semi wet ? D 4hi and tow haul, what about 6"


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

kg26 said:


> So of were doing driveways in a 1500 with 7 poly boss. Up to 4" semi wet ? D 4hi and tow haul, what about 6"


In drive, 4 hi, usually in tow/haul mode. I've never plowed in 4 low.

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> In drive, 4 hi, usually in tow/haul mode. I've never plowed in 4 low.
> 
> NYH1.


I plow in 2wd if I have traction. 4hi when needed.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> I plow in 2wd if I have traction. 4hi when needed.


Yep, I do that when I can as well.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

4 hi, 1st gear.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 4 hi, 1st gear.


How do you know when you need 1st and what is the reasoning


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

kg26 said:


> How do you know when you need 1st and what is the reasoning


I put the truck in drive while plowing forward, no issues here.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kg26 said:


> How do you know when you need 1st and what is the reasoning


I always need first. That's how I know. It's the way my dad taught me and he started plowing in '62.

1) It keeps the RPM's up which allows the alternator to charge at a higher voltage.

2) Keeps the transmission from shifting which is what causes heat which is what damages transmission. Also keeps the transmission fluid flowing.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kg26 said:


> How do you know when you need 1st and what is the reasoning


He drives a Dodge....


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> He drives a Dodge....


So the other gears are out...?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So the other gears are out...?


Es....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Keeps the transmission from shifting which is what causes heat which is what damages transmission. Also keeps the transmission fluid flowing


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

What gear do I plow in depends if I think I’m getting out of the truck ore not.
Maybe some sweatpants, shirt maybe a flannel shirt . shoes, boots or slippers.

I’ll bring the car hertz and a hat& jacket along if I think I need to get out of the truck


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

For whatever reason on the last 2 trucks, tow haul mode likes to clunk harder when shifting from forward to reverse, etc. I'm sure it's due to a bit of slop in the u joints. That being said, the harder clunk bothered me so I never plowed in tow haul. IT doesn't clunk when you are out of tow/haul. I plow in D and R.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

Tow haul just changes the shift points in the transmission, let's you carry on longer in a gear and also allows for more engine braking. It is designed for towing and hauling in hilly areas, headwinds, etc. It prevents your transmission from shifting up and down constantly and just allows it to remain at a higher rpm in any given gear.

Nobody is hitting overdrive while they are plowing, at least I hope not. Tow haul seems completely useless since you're never going fast enough to require those extra rpm shift points, nor do you need the engine braking. My plow does the breaking for me when i'm plowing forward. 

Tow haul isn't for hauling a plow and spreader at 10mph in a parking lot. It's for going down the road with a load.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rippinryno said:


> Tow haul just changes the shift points in the transmission, let's you carry on longer in a gear and also allows for more engine braking. It is designed for towing and hauling in hilly areas, headwinds, etc. It prevents your transmission from shifting up and down constantly and just allows it to remain at a higher rpm in any given gear.
> 
> Nobody is hitting overdrive while they are plowing, at least I hope not. Tow haul seems completely useless since you're never going fast enough to require those extra rpm shift points, nor do you need the engine braking. My plow does the breaking for me when i'm plowing forward.
> 
> Tow haul isn't for hauling a plow and spreader at 10mph in a parking lot. It's for going down the road with a load.


Tow haul changes what shift the converter is coupled not just the shift points.

Would there not be an advantage to holding a higher RPM before the shift when pushing a pile of snow?


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

I"m not sure what you are saying about what shift the converter is coupled, but essentially all the tow haul does is allow your truck to run to a higher rpm before it shifts. It also gives you engine braking as a result. 

When I'm plowing and my truck is under load in whatever gear, without Tow Haul, it doesn't shift itself up to higher gears because it's under load.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

On my 2500HD 

Standard Shifts
1-2-3-4-5-6-TC

Tow Haul
1-2-TC-3-4-5-6

How do you think it engine brakes...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi range and 1st.

if yer only plowing a skiff then D might work


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rippinryno said:


> When I'm plowing and my truck is under load in whatever gear, without Tow Haul, it doesn't shift itself up to higher gears because it's under load.


K... that is due to lack of power or lack of pedal.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

No, i'm saying it doesn't shift to 2nd or 3rd real fast if it's still under load. Say i'm doing 1500rpm or 2000rpm plowing in D, it'll be in first if it's under load and it won't go to a higher gear until the load goes away. So, when plowing in D i can pretty much have it in 1st gear the entire time as long as it's under load it won't shift to 2nd until i get moving.

My truck doesn't have over drive when in tow haul. It also doesn't have 6 gears. The shift pattern changes in Tow haul to reduce cycling, like what happens on the interstate under load. The main reason for tow haul mode is to prevent transmissions from hunting for gears and constantly shifting when they're under loads. I've yet to see my old chevy's hunting for gears when i'm plowing. Tow haul on my model year was there for people who don't pay attention to what their trucks are doing while under load going down the road. A guy can take the cruise off and manually drive a truck properly to prevent constant shifting and hunting......but they made it easy with the button back in 02 and t helped folks not burn up their transmissions so fast.

The orange wire on my truck was broke when I got it. I towed for a couple months with it and didn't have tow haul and it seemed to do just fine, but I made sure to pay attention on the highway that it wasn't jumping around.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rippinryno said:


> My truck doesn't have over drive when in tow haul. It also doesn't have 6 gears. The shift pattern changes in Tow haul to reduce cycling, like what happens on the interstate under load.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rippinryno said:


> No, i'm saying it doesn't shift to 2nd or 3rd real fast if it's still under load. Say i'm doing 1500rpm or 2000rpm plowing in D, it'll be in first if it's under load and it won't go to a higher gear until the load goes away. So, when plowing in D i can pretty much have it in 1st gear the entire time as long as it's under load it won't shift to 2nd until i get moving.
> 
> My truck doesn't have over drive when in tow haul. It also doesn't have 6 gears. The shift pattern changes in Tow haul to reduce cycling, like what happens on the interstate under load. The main reason for tow haul mode is to prevent transmissions from hunting for gears and constantly shifting when they're under loads. I've yet to see my old chevy's hunting for gears when i'm plowing. Tow haul on my model year was there for people who don't pay attention to what their trucks are doing while under load going down the road. A guy can take the cruise off and manually drive a truck properly to prevent constant shifting and hunting......but they made it easy with the button back in 02 and t helped folks not burn up their transmissions so fast.
> 
> The orange wire on my truck was broke when I got it. I towed for a couple months with it and didn't have tow haul and it seemed to do just fine, but I made sure to pay attention on the highway that it wasn't jumping around.


Alright... I'll bite... what truck? What motor?


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

4speed 4l80e


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

I can see the benefit of putting it in the manual gears rather than drive. Using the manual range for pushing snow. On my truck running in a manual range allows the overrun clutch to help out


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rippinryno said:


> My truck doesn't have over drive when in tow haul.


4L80E - 4 speed transmission. That would make third gear 1:1, when your truck goes to 4th, that is overdrive due to the ratio being somewhere in the neighborhood of 75:1. Any gear where the output is greater than the engine input would be overdrive.

The only truck that I can recall with an OD lockout button since the 4L80E has been used was the 03 through 05 Duramax LB7 or LLY/Allison 5 speed with the OD lockout option based on a long push of the tow haul button.

But GMT-800 and GMT-900 I have never seen a OD lockout on a gas motor. Only way to "lock out overdrive" is to put gear shifter in "3"

Unless you are about to teach me something, that was the only years/ transmissions that you could "disable" overdrive with the two haul button. It would NOT disable by a short press of tow haul. You had to hold the button and wait for the light on the dash. For it to even have the option the handle had a icon showing long push for OD lockout/ short push for tow haul.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rippinryno said:


> overrun clutch


torque convertor...


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Didn't read all of this,BUT on a4l80e 4th gear IS overdrive,there is no turning it off.
Yes,the OD OFF switch was used for the chevys with Allisons.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mountain Bob said:


> Yes,the OD OFF switch was used for the chevys with Allisons.


until the LBZ came out and 6 speed when they put the tap shift buttons.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

I worded that incorrectly. I meant to say when it's in manual range it's out of OD

OD clutch comes on in 4th gear in the 4l80e


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Used to overhaul them.
But will say, plowing in tow/haul can be uncomfortable for some, because of the shift points and pressures.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

I'd more recommend just going into manual range, as you mentioned the shift points and I can even tell how it shifts through gears that it's not a smooth as when it's not in tow haul.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

One thing,manual low puts higher pressure(fluid) on the clutch packs and bands,in almost every transmission. Which is good.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rippinryno said:


> My truck doesn't have over drive when in tow haul.






rippinryno said:


> I worded that incorrectly. I meant to say when it's in manual range it's out of OD


Oh ok


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Thumbs Up
> View attachment 229139


Millennial anti theft device?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Es


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I know I have a RAM, but when the plows go on so does T\H. Cuz I'm hauling plows. And it doesn't hurt but it will help.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Thumbs Up
> View attachment 229139


Dodge Ram? 

Usually I'm in 4LO any time the blade is coming down, to keep stress off the clutch (slipping) and i'm in 1st or 2nd depending on what's going on.
4.46:1 1st 2.72:1 t-case and 3.55 gearing. One of the things I keep meaning to do is figure out how to make a switchable high idle mode (drive-by-wire, might not be that hard to do once I look into the problem) so i'm practically never touching the gas the whole time i'm pushing.

there's a Euro version of my trans that has a 5.01:1 first, combine that with 4.10 gears and I'd have the best crawl gear possible.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

sota said:


> Dodge Ram?
> 
> Usually I'm in 4LO any time the blade is coming down, to keep stress off the clutch (slipping) and i'm in 1st or 2nd depending on what's going on.
> 4.46:1 1st 2.72:1 t-case and 3.55 gearing. One of the things I keep meaning to do is figure out how to make a switchable high idle mode (drive-by-wire, might not be that hard to do once I look into the problem) so i'm practically never touching the gas the whole time i'm pushing.
> ...












You're also plowing with what I consider a car and low range is probably needed to preserve the clutch.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know I have a RAM, but when the plows go on so does T\H. Cuz I'm hauling plows. And it doesn't hurt but it will help.


Yes then I select manual and 4th

4lo It's too slow going forward and even slower going in reverse for me and it's too easy to spin the tires and lose traction.

Even when we're four wheeling and we get stuck or in some other situations like running a snowbank/pile or getting stuck in the snow , it's to easy to Spin the tires & lose traction in4lo


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

4lo is for


Hydromaster said:


> Yes then I select manual and 4th
> 
> 4lo It's too slow going forward and even slower going in reverse for me and it's too easy to spin the tires and lose traction.
> 
> Even when we're four wheeling and we get stuck or in some other situations like running a snowbank/pile or getting stuck in the snow , it's to easy to Spin the tires & lose traction in4lo


4 Lo is for crawling speeds


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd lose what little is left of my mind plowing everything in 4lo.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BUFF said:


> 4lo is for
> 
> 4 Lo is for crawling speeds


Yes I use it for trails like Elephant Hill, The Rubicon or climbing up and down some old mining trails.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

as long as we are on the topic



rippinryno said:


> I meant to say when it's in manual range


What aftermarket kit do you have that allows for manual shifting? Last I knew 4L80E you have to change the valve body to have manual shifting ability's.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

Try to keep up.

Manual range meaning 1 and 2

They use the overrun clutch as i mentioned before. It helps prevent the over drive roller clutch failure. In D4 you don't have that.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rippinryno said:


> Try to keep up.
> 
> Manual range meaning 1 and 2
> 
> They use the overrun clutch as i mentioned before. It helps prevent the over drive roller clutch failure.


I'll slow down instead so we can all be on the same page...

It is called locking out gears. The automatic still does all the shifting.

Tap shift is the closest thing you can have to any form of "manual" on an automatic.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm referring to the Manual range of 1,2, 3 on an 4l80e. Did you forget the topic of the discussion we were having when you quoted my post?

If my referring to the "manual range" is what has you so far gone, then we can decide to just call it 1,2,3.

The point is that it seems the manual range (D1, D2, and D3 just specifically for Philbilly2), on that transmission would be helpful due to the application of the overrun clutch.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Thumbs Up
> View attachment 229139





BUFF said:


> 4lo is for
> 
> 4 Lo is for crawling speeds





Hydromaster said:


> Yes I use it for trails like Elephant Hill, The Rubicon or climbing up and down some old mining trails.


And, if you have a hand throttle, like I did in my 66 IH, you could sit in the bed while the tires were on railroad tracks...so I've heard.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rippinryno said:


> If my referring to the "manual range" is what has you so far gone, then we can decide to just call it 1,2,3


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Use to take the top off of the Jeep 
Put it in lo1st ( manual transmission)
And sit on the roll bar and steer with my feet
If needed as we cruised down 2tracks.

my 56 power wagon had a hand throttle 
You had to run to catch up to it…lol


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> Use to take the top off of the Jeep
> Put it in lo1st ( manual transmission)
> And sit on the roll bar and steer with my feet
> If needed as we cruised down 2tracks.
> ...


We may, or may not have done that in rivers too...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

And to be 100% honest...

In all the years I plowed, I plowed in D and R... in 2wd Hi as much as possible.

Never once thought about using lo range, locking out or using "manual" gears.

Put it in D and stab the loud pedal, let it shift through all the gears it wants. When you got to the other side of the lot, throw it in R and send it back.

Only had one trans reverse band fail on a 6.5L 1 ton dump and I don't know the whole story cause I was not in the seat.

I think all of you all are overthinking all this.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

80% of the heat generated in an auto trans stems from the torque converter and the shearing action the fluid goes through as the fluid coupling is being performed in the converter as the converter is nothing more than a hydrostatic drive thus it uses fluid to produce a means of coupling the engine to the trans. And in doing so creates a great amount of heat which is absorbed and passed out of the trans to be cooled, anything you can do to lessen that heat produced will prolong the life of the trans and converter as a whole. And one way to do that is to keep the RPM's of the torque converter ABOVE it's stall speed as much as possible which reduces it's inefficiency and thus it's heat production. And to do that under low ground speed/ high load demands you need RPM's, which requires either a lower gear or more ground speed while in a higher gear. More ground speed isn't usually possible during plowing conditions so a lower gear is chosen instead. Transmission are smart these days but they're still not smart enough for a plow truck, thus they still require manual input from the operator in order to be in the correct gear for max efficiency and life. Which applies to the engine as well. Lugging along in to high a gear with a good sized load out front does nothing but add heat to the engine and trans for which it then has to remove. Reduce the heat production in the first place and you increase it's service life.


As to how much RPM's should be run; has many variables. The stall speed of the converter itself, the individual gear ratios of the specific trans and the engine thats ahead of that trans (gas or Diesel, big or small), the axle ratio, the ground speed you're attempting to run at, the distance you're traveling in a single pass, the load on the truck etc. And this why you hear so many different "methods" of what guys use that they claim "work fine" so to speak as some need more or less gear multiplication under different conditions do to these variables but it would take a book to explain them all for each application. That's the operators job to know what is the correct gear for the task at hand, no different than a manual trans.

Additional benefits to the extra RPM's is more cooling flow for the heat that is still generated regardless of what you're doing...and as a plus those extra RPM's assists in keeping the charging system ahead of the electrical demands of the plow and other electrical accessories running. Guys who lumbar around at too low of an RPM are also usually the ones who have charging system "issues" so to speak. And excellent operator can plow all night with a 100A alternator and a stock trans cooler and never have a problem.

Regardless, the bottom line trick is to keep RPM's above the torque converters stall speed for maximum heat reduction and overall efficiency, regardless of what gear it is that's needed to do so.

Originally Posted by B&B


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> More ground speed isn't usually possible during plowin












@1olddogtwo

Paging: Oldmop123 :laugh: :clapping:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> 80% of the heat generated in an auto trans stems from the torque converter and the shearing action the fluid goes through as the fluid coupling is being performed in the converter as the converter is nothing more than a hydrostatic drive thus it uses fluid to produce a means of coupling the engine to the trans. And in doing so creates a great amount of heat which is absorbed and passed out of the trans to be cooled, anything you can do to lessen that heat produced will prolong the life of the trans and converter as a whole. And one way to do that is to keep the RPM's of the torque converter ABOVE it's stall speed as much as possible which reduces it's inefficiency and thus it's heat production. And to do that under low ground speed/ high load demands you need RPM's, which requires either a lower gear or more ground speed while in a higher gear. More ground speed isn't usually possible during plowing conditions so a lower gear is chosen instead. Transmission are smart these days but they're still not smart enough for a plow truck, thus they still require manual input from the operator in order to be in the correct gear for max efficiency and life. Which applies to the engine as well. Lugging along in to high a gear with a good sized load out front does nothing but add heat to the engine and trans for which it then has to remove. Reduce the heat production in the first place and you increase it's service life.
> 
> As to how much RPM's should be run; has many variables. The stall speed of the converter itself, the individual gear ratios of the specific trans and the engine thats ahead of that trans (gas or Diesel, big or small), the axle ratio, the ground speed you're attempting to run at, the distance you're traveling in a single pass, the load on the truck etc. And this why you hear so many different "methods" of what guys use that they claim "work fine" so to speak as some need more or less gear multiplication under different conditions do to these variables but it would take a book to explain them all for each application. That's the operators job to know what is the correct gear for the task at hand, no different than a manual trans.
> 
> ...


I miss that guy


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> @1olddogtwo
> 
> Paging: Oldmop123 :laugh: :clapping:











In most instances it's silly to Plow like that cowboy I mean Plowjockey,

There's a reason he got a new truck and plow , almost every year…


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 229195
> 
> In most instances it's silly to Plow like that cowboy I mean Plowjockey,
> 
> There's a reason he got a new truck and plow , almost every year…


cause he drove Fords??????


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> cause he drove Fords??????


Could be and sometimes he went through more than one plow a year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Like I said, D is for Dozer Mode.

I'm up in Longmont, should go over to Walmart where Buff is plowing and do some donuts.....


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> Yes


Yes yes.

Transmission are such a thing of the past, my next truck won't even have one


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Philbilly2 said:


> I miss that guy


Me too….a wealth of knowledge …….


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> Could be and sometimes he went through more than one plow a year.


https:////www.tiktok.com/embed/7050251729857858863


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

A avg night of plowing fer you..


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Late to the party...I plow in the fastest gear possible!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rippinryno said:


> Tow haul just changes the shift points in the transmission,


I found something else that tow/ haul does this weekend... thought I would share with the class

K2XX chassis have the tap up or down on the blinker lever for a lane change and it gives you 3 blinks of your blinker.

not in tow/haul gives you 3 flashes of the blinker

if you are in tow/haul it gives you 6 flashes

Got to assume the kept an important feature like that on the T1XX chassis as well :terribletowel:


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> I found something else that tow/ haul does this weekend... thought I would share with the class
> 
> K2XX chassis have the tap up or down on the blinker lever for a lane change and it gives you 3 blinks of your blinker.
> 
> ...


Sew, Six flashes of the blinker will save transmissions?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> Sew, Six flashes of the blinker will save transmissions?


Every time


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> Every time


Do you happen to know how much horsepower you gain from those additional flashes?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

8... 8 in the winter.... 9 in the summer :laugh:


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

never knew tow haul did that. I don't have truck enough enough for the fancy one touch 3 blinker setup.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I have never used the tow/haul mode


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I have never used the tow/haul mode


You're missing oot


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I have never used the tow/haul mode


I'm impressed.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I have never used the tow/haul mode





BUFF said:


> You're missing oot


On three flashes of the blinker!!!


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

This is one awfully popular topic.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

We've got 18" coming. Maybe I will go with a combination of tow/haul, 1st gear, and D. I bet it won't matter one bit.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

After the last two storms I ended up not running T/H at all and rocking out the D. The thing rarely came out of first gear when plowing lots. I actually did notice, for whatever reason, my T/H was shifting harder when going from D to R and vis versa. 

This is an old 2003 2500hd with 4l80e


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

In a Speedo heater on HI I have an automatic.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Tow/Haul on and D or manual mode if needed. Bumps the line pressure and holds the gears longer, great when pushing snow.


----------

